# fps stimmen nicht



## Acdcfreak (16. Mai 2011)

Folgendes, ich habe in 25er Raids ziemliche FPS-Probleme vorallem beim Trash, dabei habe ich meinen PC erst vor kurzem mit einer neuen Grafikkarte versorgt


AMD Phenom 9650 @  2,6GHZ x4
6GB RAM            800mhz
ATI 6950 zur       6970

und Windows 7 64bit


Und selbst wenn ich die Zauberdetails auf niedrig setze bekomme ich immernoch FPS probleme, dabei dürfte es bei meiner Hardware doch eig. nicht der Fall sein
Habt ihr evtl n paar tipps?


----------



## Palimbula (16. Mai 2011)

So auf den schnellen Blick, ohne tiefere Details deines PCs als die von dir angegebenen zu kennen, stelle ich folgendes fest: die Grafikkarte ist bei der CPU Perlen vor die Säue geworfen. Dies bedeutet, dass die GPU zwar rattenschnell ist, die Daten von der CPU aber nicht schnell genug geliefert werden so dass du einen flüssigen Spielfluss erlebst. Mit einer HD5770 oder GTX460 hättest du einen besseren Kauf getan.

Um die FpS zu erhöhen bleiben dir somit ersteinmal nur folgende Dinge übrig:

- Weiter Geld in den PC stecken
- AddOns ausschalten/aktualisieren
- Grafische Details von WoW senken
- Folgenden Sticky (nochmals) lesen und weitere Details zu deinem PC preisgeben --> http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/54225-wie-nutze-ich-das-pc-technik-forum-richtig/


----------



## Belo79 (16. Mai 2011)

Wat..ne 6950 oder 6970 reicht sowas von locker für WoW und ist schneller wie eine 460er oder 5770, oder verlese ich mich da?

Wenn Du die Konfi hast die Du da stehen hast, sollte WoW butterweich laufen.


----------



## Soulii (16. Mai 2011)

addons aktuell halten / ausschalten.

an der hardware musst du nix drehen


----------



## Dagonzo (16. Mai 2011)

Palimbula schrieb:


> Dies bedeutet, dass die GPU zwar rattenschnell ist, die Daten von der CPU aber nicht schnell genug geliefert werden so dass du einen flüssigen Spielfluss erlebst. Mit einer HD5770 oder GTX460 hättest du einen besseren Kauf getan.


Aha... bedeutet also mit einer etwas langsameren Grafikkarte hätte er bessere Ergebnisse? lol
Jedenfalls s wie der TE es schreibt scheint das vor dem Upgrade nicht so gewesen zu sein. Auf jeden Fall sollte die CPU für WoW schnell genug sein. 

Wenn es nur in Raids auftritt, dann kann das auch an veralteten oder nicht korrekt funktionierenden Addons liegen.


----------



## mristau (16. Mai 2011)

Also ich hätte eher statt dem kleinen Update der Grafikkarte von 6950 auf 6970
eine neue CPU und DDR3 Ram mit Motherboard natürlich, gekauft

Die ältere Grafikkarte reicht durchaus für WoW locker aus und auch noch weit mehr


----------



## dedennis (16. Mai 2011)

schliesse mich 
*Palimbula an gpu zu gut für den cpu. ram sollte auf mehr mhz haben. ansonsten bremst sich das alles gegenseitig aus!
*


----------



## Dagonzo (16. Mai 2011)

mristau schrieb:


> Also ich hätte eher statt dem kleinen Update der Grafikkarte von 6950 auf 6970...


Ich denke dabei handelt es sich eher um eine Biosmodifikation und nicht um eine neue Grafikkarte. 
Gab ja auf vielen Webseiten genug Beiträge dazu, wie man aus einer 6950er eine 6970er machen kann 
Aber wer weis, vielleicht ist ja beim Biosupdate ein Fehler unterlaufen das der TE diese Probleme hat. 

@ TE
Lief WoW vor dem Update der Karte besser?Vielleicht macht der erhöhte Stromhunger der Karte Probleme. Schon mal ein Benchmarkprogramm wie den 3DMark ausprobiert, ob es da Probleme gibt?


----------



## Palimbula (16. Mai 2011)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Aha... bedeutet also mit einer etwas langsameren Grafikkarte hätte er bessere Ergebnisse? lol
> ...



Wenn du das aus meinem Post liest, bitteschön  Eine HD5770 oder GTX460 wäre eigentlich die optimalere GPU für die CPU gewesen. Aus Preis-/Leistungssicht ist eine HD6950 nun einmal Perlen vor die Säue geworfen, wenn ein Phenom 9650 als CPU dient. Ausser du stehst darauf Porsche-Motoren in ein Trabant-Chassis einzubauen *prost*


----------



## mristau (16. Mai 2011)

Ich hab mir ja auch überlegt eine HD 6950 zuzukaufen, hab nur nen Core2Quad Q9505 also auch viel schneller, aber dadurch jetzt schon DX11, habe bisher eine GTX260

Sinn macht das ganze aber meines Erachtens nur, falls ich in absehbarer Zeit sowieso vor habe den Rechner an sich aufzurüsten.
Es bringt nicht viel mehr FPS wenn die CPU gleich überfordert bleibt mit einem Spiel, vor allem da WoW ziemlich wenig Nutzen aus immer besseren Grafikkarten ziehen kann, als aus ner besseren CPU

WoW ist eben mal ziemlich CPU-lastig, vor allem wenn viel los ist.
Ich hab im AH teils meine 70-100fps und geh ich raus vors AH sind es noch 30fps


----------



## Arosk (16. Mai 2011)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Aha... bedeutet also mit einer etwas langsameren Grafikkarte hätte er bessere Ergebnisse? lol



lololol... Der CPU bremst die Grafikkarte aus. Das bedeutet das diese nur soviel leistet wie eine mittelmäßige. Wer gibt eigentlich 280 Euro für ne Graka aus damit WoW läuft wobei man schon für 110 Euro eine bekommt mit der man auf Ultra spielen kann?


----------



## Soulii (16. Mai 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> lololol... Der CPU bremst die Grafikkarte aus. Das bedeutet das diese nur soviel leistet wie eine mittelmäßige. Wer gibt eigentlich 280 Euro für ne Graka aus damit WoW läuft wobei man schon für 110 Euro eine bekommt mit der man auf Ultra spielen kann?



unfug...


----------



## Luanna (16. Mai 2011)

eigentlich hast du mit deiner problemdarstellung schon die halbe lösung parat.
selbst wenn du die grafiksettings runtersetzt, hat es deiner aussage nach kaum spürbare ergebnisse erzielt.
also ist es doch schon klar das andere hardwarekomponenten dein system drosseln.

ich muss dazu sagen das ich seit BC kein WoW mehr spiele, doch damals war es so das WoW sehr CPU lastig ist.
als ich von einem amd athlonxp 3200+ auf ein intelsystem mit dualcore umgestiegen bin, hat sich die performance nahezu verdoppelt obwohl der 2kerner mit nur jeweils 1800MHz getaktet war.

ich schweife ab, die erfahrung die ich bislang sammeln konnte ist die, das man fehlerquelle ausschliessen muss um überhaupt eine verbesserung herbeizuführen.

was ich tätte wäre, directX versionen ingame ändern (geht das überhaupt?), oft verbraucht directX10 am meisten resourcen.
CPU/GPU auslastung im raid aufzeichnen, da gibt es massig gute tools die das bewerkstelligen (CPU: CoreTemp / GPU: Afterburner).
bei 64-bit systemen mehr arbeitsspeicher einbauen / zur not von nem freund leihen oder online bestellen (kann man im zweifel per fernabsatz wieder zurücksenden).

Von der Hardware her müsste das game locker im raid bei mind. 30fps laufen (eher mehr im schnitt).
wie ist deine internetverbindung? LAN oder WLan, das ist bei onlinegames auch recht oft ein grund für fps drops, gerade bei MMOs wo viele ereignisse zeitgleich geschehen.


----------



## Acdcfreak (16. Mai 2011)

Servus, 

ich glaube dass ihr euch zumteil hier verlest, denn ich habe die ati 6950 lediglich zu einer 6970 geflasht
also ich hab mir eine 6950 gekauft - sie aber zu einer 6970 geflasht.

Spiele wie Crysis 2 usw laufen ohne Probleme auf den Maximalen details, doch blos WoW spinnt rum
Das lustige ist, dass diese Probleme in 10er Raids kaum auftreten. Ich weiß das mein CPU relativ klein bemessen zur
ATI 6970 ist dennoch sollte es ohne Probleme für eine Mittlere-Detailstufe reichen oder nicht?

Mehr Als Recount,DBM und Healbot laufen nicht eben um weitere FPS einbußen zu vermeiden

In OG hab ich sogar bei hohen Settings um die 70FPS egal wie schnell ich mich drehe,bewege etc..



Zur Internetleitung: 

Down: 368kb
UP:   50kb


----------



## Arosk (16. Mai 2011)

Soulii schrieb:


> unfug...



Ist halt so.


----------



## mristau (16. Mai 2011)

Also die schnellste Leitung hast nun nicht, aber daran sollte es nicht liegen.
Das Crysis gut läuft, liegt daran, dass bei Crysis die GPU der Performance Faktor #1 ist, je besser die GPU, um so mehr FPS, natürlich vorausgesetzt die CPU ist gut genug

Bei WoW wird wenig bis fast garnix von der GPU berechnet, das meiste muss die CPU stemmen und je mehr zur selben Zeit passiert, um so mehr muss die CPU rechnen


----------



## Acdcfreak (16. Mai 2011)

Gut ok, aber trotzdem muss ich doch mehr FPS erzielen,  selbst unter niedrigen Einstellung kommt es gelegentlich vor
und so daneben ist meine quad Cpu nun auch nicht - Sie ist definitiv n tag älter doch trotzdem verwundern mich die FPS ergebnisse


----------



## mristau (16. Mai 2011)

Das ist eben WoW, manche kommen mit 2000euro PCs bei denen alles andere mit 100+ fps läuft, im Raid nicht über 10-20fps

Ich spiel im Moment Rift und mit meinem PC bei Hoch krieg ich beinahe überall >30fps
Bei WoW schwankt es zw. 70fps wenn niemand in der Nähe ist und 10-20fps im Raid und habe WoW auf Mittel


----------



## Acdcfreak (16. Mai 2011)

mristau schrieb:


> Das ist eben WoW, manche kommen mit 2000euro PCs bei denen alles andere mit 100+ fps läuft, im Raid nicht über 10-20fps
> 
> Ich spiel im Moment Rift und mit meinem PC bei Hoch krieg ich beinahe überall >30fps
> Bei WoW schwankt es zw. 70fps wenn niemand in der Nähe ist und 10-20fps im Raid und habe WoW auf Mittel





Das ist doch unsinn, man muss doch mit einem Mittelklasse PC passable Ergebnisse in WoW erzielen können


----------



## Arosk (16. Mai 2011)

Bei mir läufts auf Ultra im Raid flüssig 25 FPS im Fenstermodi und ca. 35-40 im Fullscreen.

Aber das alles hilft ihm wohl nicht ^^


----------



## Dagonzo (16. Mai 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> Ist halt so.


Du weist schon warum ich das schrieb und worauf sich das bezog? Oder doch nicht?

@   Palimbula
Woher weist du denn ob der TE nicht sowieso in nächster vor hat sich eine neue CPU zu zulegen? Könnte ja immerhin sein oder? Soviel Grips traue ich dem TE jedenfalls zu, dass er weis das die Karte zu schnell ist. Es sei denn, er beweist mir das Gegenteil


----------



## Acdcfreak (16. Mai 2011)

Du hast recht,

Ich habe mir die Karte für die Kommende Bulldozer-Generation von AMD gekauft - sprich 8Kerne
Denn meinen Cpu rüste ich in der regel nur alle 3 Jahre auf und die Graka alle 1-2 Jahre

doch trotzdem müsste dieser 4kerner nachwievor in der Lage sein WoW einigermaßen o.k darzustellen


----------



## Dagonzo (16. Mai 2011)

Naja Blizzard sagt zwar, dass WoW vier Kerne unterstützt, aber wie effektiv das wirklich ist weis keiner so recht. Ist ja alles nachträglich gepatcht worden.

Also laufen andere Spiele gut und an den Addons liegt es auch nicht, bin ich mit meinem Latein am Ende. Vielleicht WoW komplett neu installieren, aber ob das was bringt wage ich auch zu bezweifeln. 
Den Inhalt im WTF-Ordner könnte man noch löschen, das wird bei einen Neustart des Spiels neu angelegt. Es müssen allerdings alle vorgenommenden Einstellungen der Addons neu gemacht werden.


----------



## Blut und Donner (16. Mai 2011)

hintergrundprogramme die evtl stress machen?


----------



## Palimbula (16. Mai 2011)

Ob der TE plant in der nächsten Woche eine 8-Kern CPU zu kaufen oder erst in 10 Jahren, spielt bei seinem jetzigen Problem und dessen Lösung (für mich) keine Rolle.


----------



## Acdcfreak (16. Mai 2011)

Blut schrieb:


> hintergrundprogramme die evtl stress machen?




Negativ, auf Virenprogramme wird regelmäßig untersucht & Genauso ist der Autostart bereinigt.


----------



## Caps-lock (16. Mai 2011)

Davon abgesehen, dass der TE seine Garantie zum Teufel gejagt hat um eine Karte die zu schnell ist für seinen Prozi so zu flashen, dass sie viel zu schnell ist für seinen Prozi würde mich mal interessieren ob sie nun vielleicht zu warm wird.

Lief Wow mit der ungeflashten Karte die da noch Garantie hatte vernünftig? 
Lass WoW mal nur mit 2 Speichermodulen laufen.



> Soviel Grips traue ich dem TE jedenfalls zu, dass er weis das die Karte zu schnell ist. Es sei denn, er beweist mir das Gegenteil



Er hat bei seiner Graka völlig unsinnig seine Garantie zum TEufel gejagt und ich dachte bis eben, dass die Phenoms Dualchannel sind...
Entweder hat er einen seltenen Phenom mit Triple Channel oder er hat die noch selteneren 1,5 GB Ramriegel...


----------



## Luanna (17. Mai 2011)

Ist doch ganz easy mit 6GB. 2x1GB + 2x2GB = Dualchannel auf beiden Kits 

Interessant wäre ja auch noch ab wann das FPS problem besteht... kann mir das schon sehr gut vorstellen das es an der miesen ISP-Leitung liegt.


----------



## Dagonzo (17. Mai 2011)

Luanna schrieb:


> Interessant wäre ja auch noch ab wann das FPS problem besteht... kann mir das schon sehr gut vorstellen das es an der miesen ISP-Leitung liegt.


Hat er bereits geschrieben (10er Raids kaum Probleme)

@TE

Wie es aussieht hast du DSL-Light? Das kann bei Raids durchaus zu Problemen führen, denn gerade Addons wie Recount, DBM senden viele Daten von einem zum anderen Spieler im Raid. Das kann durchaus zu Engpässen kommen. Früher konnte man locker mit sowas alles spielen, selbst die 40er Raids waren kein Problem. Aber das Datenaufkommen ist durch die Addons und auch vielleicht von dem was Blizzard im Laufe der Jahre noch integriert hat, nicht mehr das gleiche wie früher. Ich kann mich erinnern das jemand zu Klassikzeiten in meiner Gilde sogar bei einem 40er Raid mit einer (Dual)ISDN-Leitung gespielt hatte und er war Heiler. Das funktionierte wunderbar.


----------



## xdave78 (17. Mai 2011)

Der Rechner sollte auf jeden Fall reichen um auf Hoch oder gar Ultra zu spielen. Schalt doch im Raid einfach das Antialiasing oder die Schatten eine Stufe runter - die fressen am Meisten.


----------



## Acdcfreak (17. Mai 2011)

Ich werde es heute mit einem anderen catalyst treiber versuchen - 

zur dsl-leitung sei gesagt, dass es also  eine  DSL 6000er Leitung ist letzendlich aber nur 3500 ankommt.
Gestern im 10er Raid lief es ohne Probleme mit durchschnittlich 50 fps auf einer mitleren detailstufe
blos die 25er wollen nicht so wie ich will.


----------



## Orias_ (17. Mai 2011)

deaktivier mal recount, das hat bei mir stress gemacht, da hatte ich auf einmal nur noch 7 fps statt 60 ( Vsync)


----------



## mristau (18. Mai 2011)

am besten alle addons deaktivieren, die net unbedingt brauchst, vor allem sowas wie auctioneer, altoholic, etc..


----------

